# Early 1950's jet engines?



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2011)

Which were the best ones?

Read that our Swedish 'Dovern' jet engine, was one of the best in the world at that time...how did it, or they, compare to the rest?

Svenska Turbinfabriks Aktiebolagen Ljungström (STAL)

STAL Skuten 1948 1 1450 kp Technology Axial flow 8+1.....

STAL Dovern 1951-52 16 3300 kp Intended for Axial flow 9+1.....

STAL Glan - 5000/ Intended for Axial flow 9/7+1/2 7580 kp.....


----------



## steve51 (Oct 16, 2011)

Lucky13,
Do you know the reasons that the Swedes went with the Ghost and Goblins followed by the Avons instead of their own designs? I know that the Swedes had been working on jet engines during the 40's.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2011)

I'll have a look in my J28 Vampire book, where these are mentioned....


----------



## Grampa (Oct 18, 2011)

Because of the Catalina incident on June 13, 1952 over Baltic sea, the diplomatic relation whit the mighty Russian gott suddenly whorse whitch caused the Flygvapnet to be in hurry need of strengthet Sweden airspace in order to response the suddenly increast treat from the communist neighbour. The prodject of building the new promising jetengine Dovern from STAL company where still having some minor problems whitch gonna delay the planned time for the newest attackplane Lansen to be in operativ service. To avoid that they had to canceling Doverprodject and buy already working Avonengine from Rolls Royce. When the prodjeckt where final scrapped the STAL already had build around 10 of these Dovernengine.

source: Reamotorns fader Curt Nicolin död - NyTeknik.
Dovern (jetmotor) - Wikipedia

Note; STAL build a experimental jet engine 1946 called "Skuten" for gaining experience. It had 8-steps axialcompressor whit 1 step turbin where it developed 1500kp at 8000 rpm.
source:http://www.robotmuseum.se/Mappar/Motorhistorik/Turbojetmotorhistoria2A.pdf

Belive it or not but in 1934 the Bofors and whit help of our swedish pioneer in jetengine Alf Lysholm. they made a fully working jetengine that gave 800 hp. but unfortunately by lack of high duability parts that can only bee made by heatresisting alloy whitch havent been invented yet, they never made the engine be reliability enought to be in military service, by that the prodject where then cancelled.
Source: http://www.robotmuseum.se/Mappar/Robothistoriska_foreningen/Robotrekylen/Rbrekylen10-1.pdf


----------



## steve51 (Oct 19, 2011)

Grampa,
Thanks for all that information. I've always respected the ability of the Swedes to build such excellent jet aircraft despite the small size of the country.


----------

